
SARS-CoV-2 detected in waste waters in Barcelona on March 12, 2019 - netol
https://www.ub.edu/web/ub/en/menu_eines/noticies/2020/06/042.html?
======
simonblack
Was there a control study on virus detection of incoming tap water as well as
virus detection of the outgoing waste waters?

